# cheesecake and convection ovens



## chef.assassin (Dec 3, 2005)

does anyone have any recipes, tips, or tricks on how to get that perfect cheesecake - with a convection oven?

our still oven doesn't work at the moment, and so we've been using the convection (on low fan) to bake the cheesecakes. we've tried EVERYTHING, from water baths to aluminium foil and wet towel insulators to a low, low temp for a ridiculous length of time, and every time top mushrooms up all brown and cracked while the inside is still not set.

this seems like such an elementary thing, and yet we cannot get it right. is there something we should try? something we're not doing? i personally think the recipe is too dense (the ratio is 6 lbs cream cheese to 15 eggs, with sugar, lemon juice, and vanilla beans as the remaining ingredients), but my coworker, who 'authored' the recipe, adamently denies that's that problem.

suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I use convection ovens all the time, even Garland ovens.
Here's my recipie for a 9"cheesecake

Line the bottom with a baked disc of sweet dough

500 gr crm cheese
250 gr sour cream
250 gr eggs
125 gr sugar.

Any flavouring under the sun...

Very simple recipie, as you can see, the ratio of crm cheese to sour cr. is 2:1 as with the eggs. For every inch larger cake (ie 10") just increase the crm cheese by another 100 gr and the sour cr and eggs by 50 gr.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

:roll: that scares me to hear you put the fan on your cheesecakes. if at all possible, designate one oven for cheesecakes at 275* and no fan. you can use anyrecipe and any crust, but for the love of cheesecake, no fan please.!


sorry for the freak out.


----------



## chef.assassin (Dec 3, 2005)

*foodpump*, what temperature is your oven set at?

i wish we _could_ bake the cheesecakes without the fan, but our ovens don't have a no-fan option - just "hi" and "low" and "off" (weird, i know). our still oven is still out of commission, too. argh.

anyway, thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Set at 325. You can still "cheat" though. Place the cheesecake in a high walled pan, like a 6" deep hotel pan. The higher walls will slow down the browning, and protect the cake a little better from getting lop-sided--a feature in cakes and muffins baked in convection ovens with high-speed fans...


----------



## smiley (Oct 22, 2004)

back to the basics of convection cooking....... when a convection oven is set at 300 because of the displacement of air it has the same effect as a 350- 375. I have set convection ovens at 225 to get the desired results. A nine inch by two and a half inch high cheesecake takes about thirty- 40 minutes. Remember not to put in fridge right away so you don't get cracks..... after the cakes falls to room temperature it goes in the fridge.. Also, what is the temp of the mixture..... If it is cold it takes more time and is easier to split. the description you give is a classic sign of a too hot oven.


I have this to say about the temperature knob on ovens......


its the only knob that can make you look like one.



:lips:


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi foodpump,

Do you have a good recipe fore sweet dough for a cheese cake? We are having a belated Mother’s Day this Sunday and cheese cake is her favorite desert. Thanks,

Kelley


----------



## sonny (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi, ok I'll give you the Top Secret I've kept from my grandfather who baked about 8000 a day. For convection ovens set for heating oven at 75-80° lower then normal oven then put the cheesecakes in for 6-8 min, after take the oven down to about 120-130° for about 1 hour to 1.10 never let the cheesecake rise in oven and never open the door. after leave it rest oven turned off leave for 1 more hour, then let them rest out at room temp... thats it,, to prevent crackig put 3-4 table spoon of 00 good flour per cheesecake, they WILL NOT CRACK , when at room temp, Freeze simple ATT. This is a prof. Secret Reaveled so be proud of it/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Sonny


----------

